# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  European Association for Machine Translation (EAMT), Allschwil, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - eamt.org

President - Mikel Forcada

European Association for Machine Translation on Wikipedia

EAMT Annual Conference

EAMT 2017 - May 29-31, 2017, Prague, Czech Republic

EAMT 2016 - May 30 - June 1, 2016, University of Latvia, Riga, Latvia

----------

